# Banks



## PPan3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm moving to dubai in 6 weeks, and was wondering if there are any recommendations for banks for off-shore accounts etc. I've heard lloyds TSB is quite good, and they seem to have a large presence in dubai?

Thanks

J


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lloyds has 1 branch, HSBC (offshore) have 1 only too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PPan3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm moving to dubai in 6 weeks, and was wondering if there are any recommendations for banks for off-shore accounts etc. I've heard lloyds TSB is quite good, and they seem to have a large presence in dubai?
> 
> ...


Lloyds & HSBC offshoreare OK, but only ifyou have large sums to deposit with them (GBP 60k for HSBC & GBP25+ for Lloyds). The offices here are not really for offshore accounts. Otherwise there are numerous other banks with branches in the Isle of Man that are better for smaller sums and with lower fees.

For a UAE bank account Lloyds & HSBC are no better than other banks when it comes to service and they are part of the global organisations only when it suits them.

-


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Try AIB Jersey and Isle of Man. Has Isle of Man protection as well as Ireland govt protection for another year or so. Also gives you withdrawals in local currency without a currency conversion. 

AIB Jersey & Isle of Man | Welcome


----------

